# New Models



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm hoping Amazon releases a new 10'' Fire this fall/winter. My first kindle was a DX and I'm one of those strange people who prefer to read on the Fire vs my Voyage.


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

lets hope new models get actual upgrades


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

New Fire out today. I'm in!


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

I like the white one, was sorry to see my HD 10 7th gen cannot be traded in


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Price is good if you want a basic tablet.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am planning to trade in my current Fire 10 (and my earlier 8" version). I won't get much value but adding the gift cards to the 20% off will put the price where I am willing to pay it.
The processor is a little faster, but the big draw in my house is the USB-C charging port. I am so tired of fiddling with the micro charging cables. This also means we can use our fast-charging bricks.
It also looks like the previous model case will fit, but I am not holding my breath after they moved the magnets on the new Oasis.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I pulled the trigger on the pre-order today.  I am trading in two 8" Fires and one 10" for $50 in gift cards, plus the discount.
And Amazon's page for their Fire cases says that they will work with the 2017 Fire 10 and the 2019 version so hopefully that is true.  I've wiped and deregistered one of them and will do the rest this afternoon.  I'd rather get them sent in early.

Now I'm curious if the new one will recognize the Amazon content on my SD card or if I'll have to download it all again.  I suspect the latter since most of their downloads register to a particular device and obviously this is a new one.  But I'm going to try for grins.  I hate waiting.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Well my new 10" Fire was delivered yesterday.  So far I am disappointed.  It's nice to have the USB-C and it's faster, but everything else is just bad.  I've been talking to Amazon for over an hour now and we have ended up with them agreeing to send me a replacement Fire. It won't let me download to the SD card that was originally in my other Fire 10 and the 32 GB is way too small to keep much content locally.  I had to jump through hoops to find my music, I downloaded books from my Kindle library that disappeared (really - I've never had that happen before).  And now I can't use my SD card in my old tablet; I get a message about it being corrupt.  So it has messed up a 400GB SD card.

Oh - my expensive Amazon case for the 2017 Fire 10 DOES fit.  So that's a good thing.


----------

